

Barry Diller wants to invest in local search (video) - fauigerzigerk
http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=1094958037&play=1

======
fauigerzigerk
The video itself isn't particularly exciting. I just posted it because Barry
Diller (the media guy) says he has billions sitting in the bank and he wants
to invest in local search. I thought that could be interesting for some here.

